# Found some Black Cherry



## grange (Oct 16, 2011)

I was up north working the dogs on wild birds and cutting firewood for the cottage and home when I cam across a nice dead and dry black cherry tree.  My parents and I split the wood between us and I will be chopping it up for smoking.  I also got some darn nice oak that I like using as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds great!

I love black cherry ice cream, I bet the wood is great for smoking!


----------



## captturbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Cherry is fabulous smoking wood. Where I once lived in NE Ohio I could have built a cabin with all the cherry wood that grew on the property but sadly, down South here I'm buying bags of it to get my fix.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh that stuff is horrible for smoking. You might want to send it up to me as I just happen to know how to dispose of correctly. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Congrats on the score.


----------

